# German Job Seeker Visa from Mumbai



## raku (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Group, This is Rakesh, I am SAP Consultant with 3.5 years of experience. I have applied for job seeker visa and planning to move to munich soon in couple of months. I am currently residing in Mumbai and looking for like-minded people to communicate and collaborate to help and discuss about the accommodation, Job and visa related topics. If you are planning to move to munich or already in munich and looking for roomates or wish to share some information on how to look for IT jobs in Germany please feel free to post. Regards, Rakesh


----------



## niljag (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Rakesh,

I am also planning to apply for JSV for Germany. I am also into an SAP domain and working currently in Pune. 
Would be really great if you can guide me for preparation for JSV. Please private message me your email ID and contact details.

Thanks.

Regards,
Swapnil


----------

